# Headaches with prostap...cures please!



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I currently have a bad migraine   (day 5 of it) and have been told by clinic that the only thing I can take is paracetemol, which does absolutely nothing for it! 

Do any of you know any alternative ways to get rid of migraines during FET? 

I have migraine pills and I'm starting to feel like popping them as I know they work. I did that on my first FET which ended with a bfn. I do wonder if that contributed to it!  

Any tips, greatly appreciated! 

Skye


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Skye, my clinic said it was fine to take paracetamol and codeine during my fresh cycle. I get migraines too and codeine doesn't always completely get rid of it, but helps me to manage. The problem comes from anti inflammatories eg inbruprofen as you aren't supposed to take that when pregnant. xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

There's a thread on here I was on recently where a few ladies had taken triptans in pregnancy (obviously seek advice from your own GP I'm not advising it) will try to find it for you and post the link

I get migraines you have my sympathy, and I have had prostap before!

You could try sitting on the side of the bath with your feet in warm water and bend over as far as you can with a bag of frozen peas on your head/back on neck? X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Found it......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329885.0

L x


----------



## skye11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks ladies! My migraine has finally eased off although I'm not convinced its gone for good yet.

DH went out to get co-codamol for me although, I didn't need to take it. I will def give the feet in the bath with frozen bag on neck a try! I also checked out the link *Lilly83*. I did try a preventative drug last year although I can't remember the name of it. It didn't prevent my migraines though! I usually take rizatriptan to get rid of my migraines. Was so hard resisting the temptation to take them today!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone told me about it and it did help, although put me off peas for life DP put the open bag on the back of my neck after taking the plastic clip off for some reason, I can still smell the peas as a load of frozen ones poured onto my head whilst I felt like throwing up and started cooking in the hot water! 

I'm on loads of meds so when I go for my 4th and final round will have to decide what to come off

Glad to hear you're feeling better x


----------

